# New P. cambridgei Enclosure



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 8, 2016)

I just got a new 2" P. cam at a fair early Saturday. She came ina 32 oz. container and I would like to move it into an enclosure where it can grow into a little bit. Provided her a cork bark and some moss for humidity. If there's anything wrong with the enclosure, I'd love feedback. This is my first arboreal, so I really want her to have a good cage 

Thanks, Abyss


----------



## viper69 (Aug 8, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I just got a new 2" P. cam at a fair early Saturday. She came ina 32 oz. container and I would like to move it into an enclosure where it can grow into a little bit. Provided her a cork bark and some moss for humidity. If there's anything wrong with the enclosure, I'd love feedback. This is my first arboreal, so I really want her to have a good cage
> 
> Thanks, Abyss


I'd use a dish that is DEEPER  but smaller diameter like these pill containers. 7 for 1$ at the dollar store. Regardless of what you use, I'd drill a small hole in the wall wherever your dish is going to be to make it easier to fill.
I'd also give them more than just a bark lean-to. I'd give a couple extra so it's not so sparse. I'd probably make one side all bark leaning against that side. That's what I did w/my P irminia and P pulcher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tarantula20 (Aug 8, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'd also give them more than just a bark lean-to. I'd give a couple extra so it's not so sparse


 Your set up is very close to the one I have for my P.reduncus, But I have a smaller water bowl. Completely agree with vipers suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 8, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing. Glad to know, I definitely have plenty of bark  My only question woul be how the prey would get in there. Would I just drop it in from the top of the cork into their web hide?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 8, 2016)

New and improved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 8, 2016)

Backside shot


----------



## CyclingSam (Aug 9, 2016)

My P. cambridgei is smaller than yours. I keep it in a taller container with less floor space. There is a twig in the middle. There is cross ventilation on the sides not the top. It spends its time climbing up and down the twig. It seems to be doing really well.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 9, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> My P. cambridgei is smaller than yours. I keep it in a taller container with less floor space. There is a twig in the middle. There is cross ventilation on the sides not the top. It spends its time climbing up and down the twig. It seems to be doing really well.


I would do that, but I don't have anything small enough that is arboreal XD also, I hear they can stay semi-terrestrial as young slings and juvies (ince they tend to burrow). Think she'll be all right, just getting used to the enclosure now


----------



## viper69 (Aug 9, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I would do that, but I don't have anything small enough that is arboreal XD also, I hear they can stay semi-terrestrial as young slings and juvies (ince they tend to burrow). Think she'll be all right, just getting used to the enclosure now


I talked to Cold Blood who has more experience with P cams, than myself ( I have irminia and pulcher experience only). He has some of his P cams in containers that are not geared towards arboreals, ie taller than wide.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 9, 2016)

This is where I keep mine, the classic glass & cheap European style (Germany made) arboreal enclosure. Quite tall btw, more than 40 cm height.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 9, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I talked to Cold Blood who has more experience with P cams, than myself ( I have irminia and pulcher experience only). He has some of his P cams in containers that are not geared towards arboreals, ie taller than wide.


For the cage, it is a kritter keeper with holes in the side for cross ventilation. I have a moist paper towel on the top for now and I douse the sub every other day, but would it be better to just use some clear duct tape to cover the holes in the top ( I'd tape on the inside out so that she couldn't get stuck to the sticky side through the slits ). Just wondering if that would help the humidity more than a damp paper towel.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 10, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> For the cage, it is a kritter keeper with holes in the side for cross ventilation. I have a moist paper towel on the top for now and I douse the sub every other day, but would it be better to just use some clear duct tape to cover the holes in the top ( I'd tape on the inside out so that she couldn't get stuck to the sticky side through the slits ). Just wondering if that would help the humidity more than a damp paper towel.


Ask CB. I don't cover up my KKs, nor do I wet the sub in Psalmo's homes.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 10, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Ask CB. I don't cover up my KKs, nor do I wet the sub in Psalmo's homes.


You just keep them dry? I always hear they need more humidity, but if they can deal with just the dish than that is less work for me  She has made her web tunnel, so I guess she likes it. Hopefully just going to put a few crickets and see where she likes to grab them from.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 11, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> You just keep them dry? I always hear they need more humidity, but if they can deal with just the dish than that is less work for me  She has made her web tunnel, so I guess she likes it. Hopefully just going to put a few crickets and see where she likes to grab them from.


I do keep them dry w/dish. However, I feed mine often. I would not recommend my approach if you feed once or twice a week. My feeding is solely based on the size of the Ts abdomen and their behavior/body posture. I don't have a schedule. They don't eat on a schedule in the wild.

I check my Ts abdomen size daily. I can always tell when it's a bit "too small" and they need a cricket.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 11, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I do keep them dry w/dish. However, I feed mine often. I would not recommend my approach if you feed once or twice a week. My feeding is solely based on the size of the Ts abdomen and their behavior/body posture. I don't have a schedule. They don't eat on a schedule in the wild.
> 
> I check my Ts abdomen size daily. I can always tell when it's a bit "too small" and they need a cricket.


The dealer might have given me wrong info... he said it molted last Wednesday, but it has closed it's burrow and is just chilling. Her colors very not very vibrant either for a week after a molt. Might have caught her in the middle of premolt.


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Aug 13, 2016)

Id recommend you flip that container to be taller with less floor space. the cambridgei will be climbing for the most part.


----------



## Tarantula20 (Aug 13, 2016)

TarantulasWorld said:


> Id recommend you flip that container to be taller with less floor space. the cambridgei will be climbing for the most part.


 This is not always the case with psalmos especially as slings and juveniles  they will commonly burrow if given the opportunity. This is what my 1.5 inch P.reduncus has done.


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 13, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> This is where I keep mine, the classic glass & cheap European style (Germany made) arboreal enclosure. Quite tall btw, more than 40 cm height.
> 
> View attachment 217457


You need to let me know where I can get these aha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 16, 2016)

Turns out she was in premolt! Thank god I didn't stress her out enough for there to have been complications, whew. She is just chilling in her burrow, so hopefully she opens it to eat in the next few days  I feel way better about it now. Appreciate all the advice, I only use the terrestrial setup is b/c of the KK, awkward on the side. Fidured it was all right, she seems to love it.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 16, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> You need to let me know where I can get these aha


Same. Europe always get good T enclosures.


----------

